# Butter Pecan Coconut Frosting



## kansasgirl (Jan 15, 2005)

This is a great frosting for cakes and muffins. It is much like German Cake frosting, but I prefer this recipe because it uses butter, cream instead of condensed milk, and brown sugar. This is also great over pound cake and as an ice cream topping.

Butter Pecan Coconut Frosting 
1/2 c Butter 
1 c Half & half or heavy cream 
1 c Brown sugar, packed 
3 Egg yolks 
1 ts Vanilla 
1 1/2 c Pecans, toasted, chopped 
1 1/2 c Flaked coconut, unsweetened 

1.In heavy saucepan, melt butter. Add half & half/cream, brown sugar and egg yolks, blending thoroughly with a whisk. Heat and stir until mixture starts to boil. 
2.Cook mixture, stirring often, on low heat 5-7 minutes or until frosting has thickened. Add vanilla and cool. Fold in nuts and coconut. Use as a filling and frosting for cakes. This is also incredible over ice cream or pound cake.


----------

